

Why Atlantis now provides totally free SQL Server tools - 83457
http://www.atlantis-interactive.co.uk/blog/post/2011/02/03/Why-Atlantis-now-provide-totally-free-SQL-Server-tools.aspx

======
83457
Downloaded some freeware software, then became very confused by the purchase
page.

<http://www.atlantis-interactive.co.uk/purchase/default.aspx>

